# erweiterte Textbox



## flashgod (29. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

ist ja einiges los in letzter Zeit im VB Forum, 
also ich hoffe mal ihr euch wegen meiner Frage nicht
überarbeitet (vorallem asphyxia.. mal so neben bei du machst das
echt genial)

Also nun zu meinem Problem, das eigentlich ziemlich schnell zu erklären ist. Hoffentlich gibt es auch so eine kurze Lösung.

Ich möchte in eine TextBox ein paar einzelnen Zeichen einfügen. 
Diese Zeichen sind aber ganz spezielle (ausländische Buchstaben) etc..
die keinen Ascii wert haben. Manche gehen aber bei den meisten 
erscheint dann wenn ich mit Copy & Paste ein Zeichen in die TextBox kopiere ein "?".

Hab das Zeichen aus der Zeichentabelle, in Word wird es erkannt
nur nicht in meiner Textbox ich habe es auch schon mit unterschiedlichen Schrifttypen versucht, aber das selbe ergebnis.

Ist das überhaupt mit einer normalen TextBox zu lösen? oder gibt es eine 'erweiterte' TextBox?

Schon mal vielen Dank an alle die sich das überhaupt durchlesen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. Oktober 2002)

das problem ist wohl eher, dass die normale textbox (bzw. die richtextbox) nur den normalen ascii-zeichensatz verstehen und unterstützen. und dieser besteht nun mal nur aus 256 zeichen (von denen nicht alle druckbar sind).
die sonderzeichentabelle verwendet da einen erweiterten zeichensatz, der meines wissens nach bis zu 65536 zeichen möglich macht. allerdings wird dabei jedes zeichen mit zwei bytes im speicher abgelegt - beim ascii-code hat jedes zeichen nur ein byte.

wie man allerdings über die grenzen des ascii-codes herauskommen kann, weiss ich (noch) nicht. aber ich find das noch raus, und meld mich dann noch mal.
wahrscheinlich wirst du aber in jedem fall ein steuerelement benötigen, dass da auch noch mitmacht.



> vorallem asphyxia.. mal so neben bei du machst das
> echt genial


danke. =)


----------



## flashgod (29. Oktober 2002)

Super wär echt klasse

z.b. die Textbox wo in VBA von Word verwendet wird kann alle.

Oder täsuche ich mich jetzt total. Die hat zumindest keine Probleme gehabt das problem ist die gibt es nicht als einzelnes Steuerelement UND sie hat keine Index eigenschaft und die benötige ich unbedingt.


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. Oktober 2002)

die textbox (und die anderen standard-steuerelemente) aus dem typischen office-vba kann man auch in normalen vb-anwendungen verwenden. dazu musst du nur die "Microsoft Forms 2.0"-komponenten einbinden.
dann haben diese auch eine index-eigenschaft, weil steuerelementfelder nur in vb (nicht in vba) möglich sind.
allerdings haben diese steuerelemente den grossen nachteil, dass sie - gelinde ausgedrückt - sch***** sind. 

nachtrag: einen anderen weg scheint es allerdings nicht zu geben, zumindest hab ich auf die schnelle nichts anderes gefunden. aber trotzdem ein paar interessante links:
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Programming/Programming_Languages/Visual_Basic/Q_20331348.html
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q193540&
http://www.freevbcode.com/ShowCode.Asp?ID=3278
http://www.listensoftware.com/vb_unicode.html


----------



## flashgod (29. Oktober 2002)

Dann hab ich mit meinem VBA ansatz doch nicht so schlecht gelegen. Das mit dem Index wusste ich nicht, das ist ja dann nicht mal so schlimm.

Auf jeden fall nochmals Danke

Beim überfliegen der links bin ich auch immer wieder auf die Forms 2.0 gestoßen werde sie mir aber morgen wohl nochmals genau zu gemüte führen.

Danke auf jeden fall nochmals.


----------

